

Tweetbot changed iPhone user behaviour with one simple gesture - owenw
http://owened.co.nz/how-tweetbot-changed-ios-user-behaviour-with-one-gesture

======
xxdesmus
"You won’t find anything better on iOS, Android or Windows Phone, I can
promise you that."

 _sigh_ where on earth do you people get this BS from?

You love Tweetbot. Got it, but your broad claims are ridiculous. Check out
Falcon on Android. It's actually better than Tweetbot in my opinion. Yes, I
own and use an iPhone every day. No, I'm not ignorant to other mobile
platforms and the quality apps they offer.

